# Gaggia Classic thermostat(?) problem.



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

My Gaggia classic won't heat up. Well to be more specific, it won't heat up unless I turn the 'steam' button on, at which point it heats up to steaming temperature.

If I don't have the 'steam' function on, it will just not heat and will cool down until it reaches room temperature. I assume this might be something to do with the 'brewing' thermostat giving some sort of false positive, but I'm not very experianced so that might be wrong.

Has anyone experianced anything like this?

Many thanks.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds exactly right. Faulty brewing thermostat. Very easy to replace and not overly expensive. Can usually get one off eBay.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Agree with seeq, when you replace it DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN . The attachment pin is small and easily sheared off,

The pin on the stat does not go through the boiler wall into the water, therefore no problem with leaks. = simple job:good:


----------



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

Ahh that's great thanks. When I called up the distributer the guy said it might be descale problem but that didn't sound right so I will look more into the thermostat issue.


----------

